# Deputy Sheriff Richard Daniels



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Richard Daniels

*Twiggs County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 22, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 22, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Richard Daniels was killed when his patrol car collided with a fallen tree on U.S. 80, near Turkey Creek, at approximately 2:15 am.

He suffered fatal head injuries and died at the scene.
Agency Contact Information
Twiggs County Sheriff's Office
37 North Ash Street
Jeffersonville, GA 31044

Phone: (478) 945-3357

_*Please contact the Twiggs County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Deputy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

So sudden and random...RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------

